# How Long Does It Take To Fully Grow?



## PUFF DADDY (Nov 30, 2006)

I planted my plant like about 3-4 weeks ago and my plant is about 2 inches tall... the container I have it in is a can is like a corn can whatever..
I want to make it grow faster but it takes too long..

*how much more am I gonna have to wait???

*


----------



## smokendro24 (Nov 30, 2006)

if you planted your plants 2-3 weeks ago your plants r growen slow as hell. i planted my plants about 3 weeks ago and there about 6 inches tall.


----------



## smokendro24 (Nov 30, 2006)

did u germenate them or just stick them in soil??


----------



## PUFF DADDY (Nov 30, 2006)

what I did was I got an empty can and I put like 15 white seeds I got some regular dirt from outside and I planted it then I put some water for the first 2 1/2 weeks then I started pissing in it well not pissing IN it but getting like a cup and mixing my piss with water and putting it in the plant..


----------



## FallenHero (Nov 30, 2006)

15 seeds in that small area isnt smart, you didnt do any reading before you started, and two, that small area doesnt allow for many roots. transplant your plant to a bigger pot or it will stay 2 inches tall forever.


----------



## smokendro24 (Nov 30, 2006)

Here is what you need to do to start off good seeds. *GERMENATING*

1)Put new seeds in a damp cloth, (tiger striped beens not white) and put them in a dark spot where there is no light and about 70 degrees for temp.

2)In a coupple of days you should start to see little roots sticking out of the seed.

3)When the root gets to be about 1/4 to 1/2 inch put each seedling in its own soil mixture. (dont use a can use a plastic cup, and put a hole on the bottem of it to let excess water drain out.)

4)Put them in your grow room.  

-- NEVER PLANT MORE THEN 2 SEEDS IN ANY TYPE OF POT. ROOTS CAN GET TANGELED AND PLANTS WILL FIGHT FOR LIGHT AND NUTRENTS, MAKING THEM SMALLER.


----------



## freetogrow (Nov 30, 2006)

smokendro24 said:


> Here is what you need to do to start off good seeds. *GERMENATING*
> 
> 1)Put new seeds in a damp cloth, (tiger striped beens not white) and put them in a dark spot where there is no light and about 70 degrees for temp.
> 
> ...


I had about 4 seeds and did not germinate them, I just planted all of them. I only want to grow one plant so if one or more sprout I can just pick it (transplant it). Is this correct?


----------



## PUFF DADDY (Nov 30, 2006)

THanks peoples a lot
peace


----------



## leonphelpss11 (Nov 30, 2006)

PUFF DADDY said:


> what I did was I got an empty can and I put like 15 white seeds I got some regular dirt from outside and I planted it then I put some water for the first 2 1/2 weeks then I started pissing in it well not pissing IN it but getting like a cup and mixing my piss with water and putting it in the plant..


dude, u need to read some shit before u even start thinking about growing again..


----------



## smokendro24 (Dec 1, 2006)

dont drow them together because the roots can get tangeld up and rip off trying to transplant it. This is what u need to really do. go to your local book store and buy a high times mag. read the whole thing.


----------



## smokendro24 (Dec 1, 2006)

And u got to hope your one plant is femail.


----------



## smokendro24 (Dec 1, 2006)

And Dont Fucken Piss In Your God Damb Plants, Its Fucking Gross And I Feal Bad For The Plant.


----------



## smokendro24 (Dec 1, 2006)

PEAC lol LEGALIZE IT


----------



## GrizzSpitter (Dec 1, 2006)

You must be growing the same strain as R. Kelly...


----------



## mogie (Dec 1, 2006)

LOL That draws quit the image in your mind.


----------



## ganj ganj (May 28, 2007)

i love this site but here is wat i did tell me wat mistakes i made or any tips ok i put 5 seeds in moist paper towels i didnt let them germinate all the way cause i wanted to plant them. i put all the seeds in a pot with soils and it is outside in pretty much direct sunlight. i put 8 drops of miriacle grow in a poloand spring water bottle with the water full and then i put 5 more seeds in another pot a used half the water bottle and put it in both pots( these pots rnt big they r the little plastic ones) i have had it planted for about 2-3 days how long will it take for it to sprout


----------



## Danjer2008 (Mar 6, 2008)

I planted my stuff on january 28th 2008. Today is March 6th 2008, and my plants are now nearly 3 feet tall, have gotten thier "5th leaves", and FINALLY (as of last week) started to flower. (I put them into vegitation early, which turned out to be a good move on my part this time)...

In 2 weeks, my plants were 6-7 inches. But I also planted mine in a 1 Gallon pot. YOU CANNOT GROW THESE PLANTS IN A CAN the size of a CORN CAN. The roots must grow. If you planted a REDWOOD TREE in a can. It wouldn't grow to be 500 feet. It would simply grow a foot, and that would be it...

but the roots are pretty much fucked now. I would just start over in a 1 gallon.

Once the plant hits 5 feet in the one gallon. Cut the planting pot down it's side, and replant the plants in a 5 gallon. Shit, my friend and me got 8 foot plants off of this. no joke...if anyone wants some pics, email me. [email protected]

~that guy~


----------



## goatamineHcL (Mar 6, 2008)

GrizzSpitter said:


> You must be growing the same strain as R. Kelly...


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## wackymack (Apr 13, 2008)

yo i agree,i learned that shit the hardway on my first grow,now i got everything figured out,dude keep tryin and u will learn from ur mistakes


----------



## DerKiffer (Apr 13, 2008)

Human urine is actually very good for plants, although you have to dilute it like crazy because there is absolutely far too much nitrogen in it.


----------



## tommo9090 (May 5, 2008)

PUFF DADDY said:


> what I did was I got an empty can and I put like 15 white seeds I got some regular dirt from outside and I planted it then I put some water for the first 2 1/2 weeks then I started pissing in it well not pissing IN it but getting like a cup and mixing my piss with water and putting it in the plant..


you're retarded.
and wasted 16 seeds.

learn to germinate, water, feed and light a plant and ill talk to you. haha


----------



## Isthisyourspecialbush (May 5, 2008)

nothing like the fresh taste of piss in the morning lol


----------



## marleyfan (May 11, 2008)

why caint u use plastic container?does it mess with the plants?


----------



## BlessAmerica (May 11, 2008)

Please read GrowFAQ.


----------



## HiAzHeLL (May 11, 2008)

even if your piss is good in nitrogen it still has other poisons that the body CANNOT break down so why in the hell would you feed it to your plants????? 

do you wanna smoke PISS grown plants?!?!?! fuckin gross,... i personally like my plants grown how they are suppose to be grown


----------



## HiAzHeLL (May 11, 2008)

GrizzSpitter said:


> You must be growing the same strain as R. Kelly...


 

LMAO and here is a tribute to the R KELLY strain



Piss on you


----------



## newbie11 (May 13, 2008)

ha the last guy is right smoke more weed and then read more you ass thats what we are here fore


----------



## oneLEETtoker (Jun 25, 2008)

dude restart im prtty sure ur roots are rotten if u didnt have any holes in ur lil can besides ..it would be a nicer plant urs got owned it sounds like


----------



## tokentuff420 (Jun 26, 2008)

PUFF DADDY said:


> I planted my plant like about 3-4 weeks ago and my plant is about 2 inches tall... the container I have it in is a can is like a corn can whatever..
> I want to make it grow faster but it takes too long..
> 
> *how much more am I gonna have to wait???*


i planted mine 5 days ago and it is five inches tall! did you buy your seeds? y did you mix piss and water?????? that was a waste!!!!!!!


----------



## imnobody (Jun 26, 2008)

lmao i m speechless


----------



## superskunkxnl (Aug 25, 2008)

plenty of stoners here this thread is over 2 1/2 years old lol


----------



## Jordy Villain (Aug 25, 2008)

HiAzHeLL said:


> i personally like my plants grown how they are suppose to be grown


yes that dude is a bit of a jack ass but do you think bears and squirrels and deer arent pissing allll over any weed plant out doors?


----------



## marijuanoloco (Oct 22, 2008)

wat straight up dumbass


----------



## theganman (Oct 22, 2008)

superskunkxnl said:


> plenty of stoners here this thread is over 2 1/2 years old lol


lmao..................


----------



## bagada (Nov 7, 2008)

PUFF DADDY said:


> what I did was I got an empty can and I put like 15 white seeds I got some regular dirt from outside and I planted it then I put some water for the first 2 1/2 weeks then I started pissing in it well not pissing IN it but getting like a cup and mixing my piss with water and putting it in the plant..


your a fucking idiot


----------



## cheeseplants (Jan 25, 2009)

it takes 12 weeks for the full plant to grow then you can smoke it.
i am grown a cheese plant and it has has only been 2 weeks and its grow dead good.
u can buy cloneing gel to clone it and make more plants.
you can all so buy something for the routs to double the size of your plant thats what in doing


----------



## cheeseplants (Jan 25, 2009)

no wonder your plant is takeing so long to grow u need to buy the right soil u dick not soil from out side and u need a heat lamp if u dont have one put i in the bin cause u want get any bud just leafs and the leafs that cm off it u cant smoke .
to grow weed u need.

heatlamp good soil a electric fan.

if no heat lamp thou it outinto the bin

u can buy something called grow yes it called(grow) and it will make it grow faster


----------



## JxAxG (Jan 25, 2009)

Dude, first off, I would NEVER smoke piss pot, cause thats basically what that would be. I was hoping this would be a joke, but I dont think so. I mean why would you stir your piss in a cup and make a piss drink for your plant? It would prolly smelly like dead ass if it did get any bigger. Just throw some gas on your plants and try not to set yourself on fire. Start over man...Im done


----------



## trapper (Jan 26, 2009)

JxAxG said:


> Dude, first off, I would NEVER smoke piss pot, cause thats basically what that would be. I was hoping this would be a joke, but I dont think so. I mean why would you stir your piss in a cup and make a piss drink for your plant? It would prolly smelly like dead ass if it did get any bigger. Just throw some gas on your plants and try not to set yourself on fire. Start over man...Im done


when i was young we had an old apple tree,every weekend the old man had his drinking buddies over,they must of pissed over a 1000 gallons against that apple tree,and not one person complained about the flavor of the apples,liveing on the trapline if you had even a thought about not eating anything a bear or moose are caribou pissed on you would starve,i dont piss on my plants but ive been in the bush long enough to no it wont hurt you one bit,how many people would smoke the last weed nugget that fell in a pile of moose droppings,i for one never complained.hell we had to smoke an oz filled with weasel piss or no smoke for the winter,people get all dramatic when someone pisses on a weed plant like its sacred or something and god will strike you down.


----------



## JxAxG (Jan 27, 2009)

I wasn't pissed, but dude had it in a corn can, I dont care bro, apple trees and corn cans are totally different situations. I guess you could call it the '' Bear Grllys '' strain if it works. Or ''Bushman skunk '' hahaha...


----------



## trapper (Jan 27, 2009)

JxAxG said:


> I wasn't pissed, but dude had it in a corn can, I dont care bro, apple trees and corn cans are totally different situations. I guess you could call it the '' Bear Grllys '' strain if it works. Or ''Bushman skunk '' hahaha...


he should update us on that piss can grow,inquiry minds want to know.he may have put things other then piss in their and then only the hospital knows.


----------



## hempman45 (Jan 27, 2009)

lolololololololol!!is this a joke?!?! lmao!!


----------



## Kief Chief (Jan 27, 2009)

yea puff daddy ur a little dumber than the average bear and u prolly shouldnt even waste ur time with growing since u obviously are very simple minded. just keep buying buds from dealers, because for sum reason if u do get bud it will be shwag im sure. mixing piss with water to fertilze is fucking stupid!!!! just buy sum god damn fertilizer piss is too salty and unstable due to diet and other variables. ur completley wasting ur time hahaha


----------



## canadiancracker (Jan 27, 2009)

why do you pee on them do you pee on your gf too lol.... acid is no good for plants dude. neither is salt...


----------



## puffntuff (Jan 27, 2009)

Holy shit this has to be the funniestvthread I've Evers read. I clan picture this dude in cut off shorts and a staind wife beater missing teeth and all hahahahahahahahahahahha fucking Rednecks make the world go round


----------



## Kief Chief (Jan 28, 2009)

hahahaha its so old though 2006


----------



## spliffjoint420 (Apr 2, 2009)

I've just started to grow but i'm growing outside. i just planted my last seeds today. how long would it take for my plant to finish from planting to hearvisting?


----------



## scoregreen (Apr 2, 2009)

im curious --- what type of light are you using? freeto and puff...


----------



## BAMF (Apr 2, 2009)

Damn man, What a waste of seeds. Transfer then into a bigger pot and it should start growing again. The roots probably have no more space. Also next time Germinate them. And don't piss in the plants bro. Good Luck, and remember this website is filled with great info on how to grow properly.


----------



## buddhabro2 (Apr 21, 2009)

iight i just started the germination process for 3 of my seed on 4/20/09 and for one seed i just put it in straight into some miracle grow dirt inside an 8in high and 8in wide clay pot on 4/21/09 i kept the 4/20 seeds in a metal drawer and been wetting the paper towel every day and for the 4/21 i kept it in the porch which is prob the same temp as it is outside and im planning in watering it every other day also for the 4/20 seeds im planning to put them in prob the same kind of pot each w/ thier own pot and w/ miracle grow dirt they will also be kept in the porch the lighting for all seeds being the sun since 3 of the 4 walls are basically windows. so does anyone have any tips or can tell me if im doing anything wrong so far???


----------



## Aaron09 (Jun 29, 2009)

iv been growing my plant for about a month and 14days n its like 19inches wide and 18 inches tall i think its a cheese plant and all i done was put it in sum soil frm a grow bag wot me dad uses for his plants n just leaveing it out side n just usein water i hope it buds tho


----------



## Fatfat (Aug 12, 2009)

how long dose weed have to be in the light?


----------



## GanjaEnthusiast (Aug 12, 2009)

PUFF DADDY said:


> what I did was I got an empty can and I put like 15 white seeds I got some regular dirt from outside and I planted it then I put some water for the first 2 1/2 weeks then I started pissing in it well not pissing IN it but getting like a cup and mixing my piss with water and putting it in the plant..


This has got to be a joke


----------



## GanjaEnthusiast (Aug 12, 2009)

Fatfat said:


> how long dose weed have to be in the light?


read the faq's


----------



## burf (Aug 19, 2009)

i suppercropped mine and now i have to drink a gallon of water every hour to have enough urine to keep them going.


----------



## <stealthgrowing> (Aug 19, 2009)

If I pee on this thread will it keep growing? Whizzzzzzz


----------



## ravenwilliams20 (Sep 8, 2009)

smokendro24 said:


> Here is what you need to do to start off good seeds. *germenating*
> 
> 1)put new seeds in a damp cloth, (tiger striped beens not white) and put them in a dark spot where there is no light and about 70 degrees for temp.
> 
> ...


 

well that's now true because i put about five seeds in four different places and i was able to take mine apart when they were about 3 to 4 inches tall and they weren't tangled. And it only took them a week to grow 3 inches


----------



## seasmoke (Sep 8, 2009)

DUDE!!.....This weed tastes like....like...like piss man!


----------



## Corbat420 (Sep 8, 2009)

PUFF DADDY said:


> what I did was I got an empty can and I put like 15 white seeds I got some regular dirt from outside and I planted it then I put some water for the first 2 1/2 weeks then I started pissing in it well not pissing IN it but getting like a cup and mixing my piss with water and putting it in the plant..





> _*mixing my piss with water and putting it in the plant*_


OK, well seeing as urine is water, salt, and ammonia nitrates all your doing is killing them. 

STOP FUCKING PISSING IN YOUR PLANTS. thats as bad as using sodium Hydroxide as PH-up. (ok im done flaming.......)

first: seedlings *dont need fertalizer*. untill after they "harden up".

second: when they do need fertalizer its low/high/high that you want (flowering ferts for seedlings) after they harden up they need veg nutes. piss is straight nitrogen and ammonia (lits like letting your cat use the plant as a litter box, probably wouldn't do it.....)


if you want it to grow fast water it properly, *feed it properly* and give it lots of light!


----------



## hippietoker18 (Oct 6, 2009)

GrizzSpitter said:


> You must be growing the same strain as R. Kelly...


LMAO!! haha r. "the tinkler" kelly strain


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 6, 2009)

Isthisyourspecialbush said:


> nothing like the fresh taste of piss in the morning lol


LMAO that is so fuckin wrong


----------



## BIPOLAR JOINT ROLLER (Oct 6, 2009)

yeah and dont piss on them they dont like it!!!!!!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Oct 7, 2009)

Kief Chief said:


> yea puff daddy ur a little dumber than the average bear and u prolly shouldnt even waste ur time with growing since u obviously are very simple minded. just keep buying buds from dealers, because for sum reason if u do get bud it will be shwag im sure. mixing piss with water to fertilze is fucking stupid!!!! just buy sum god damn fertilizer piss is too salty and unstable due to diet and other variables. ur completley wasting ur time hahaha


yea even tho piss is high in nitrogen its is al so very high in acids and bacteria!


----------



## Corbat420 (Oct 7, 2009)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> yea even tho piss is high in nitrogen its is al so very high in acids and bacteria!



thats actualy a common misconcetopn of simple people. for piss to be used as fertalizer it has to go through a huge purification process (they've been deing this in europe for years....)

and its not night in nitrogen alone, its high in amonia nitrates, lead, iron zink +the reast of the trace minterals your body kicks out on a daily bases, and absorbing them for you to absorb later....... kind of a redundant circle..... 

drink a glass of water- piss out the unwanted elements- feed those to plant- smoke unwated elements- piss out unwanted elements- feed those to plant- smoke unwanted elements.............. seems kind of redundant using marijuana+your body as a purification process for heavy metals...........


----------



## adam123 (Oct 7, 2009)

my root have gone brown y in a nft 424 rtank


----------



## anberlinaddict (Oct 7, 2009)

PUFF DADDY said:


> what I did was I got an empty can and I put like 15 white seeds I got some regular dirt from outside and I planted it then I put some water for the first 2 1/2 weeks then I started pissing in it well not pissing IN it but getting like a cup and mixing my piss with water and putting it in the plant..


rofl are you retarded?


----------



## fried at 420 (Oct 7, 2009)

lol u were pissing on them!!??


----------



## fried at 420 (Oct 7, 2009)

adam123 said:


> my root have gone brown y in a nft 424 rtank


is the tank clear?


----------



## smoklahoma (Nov 1, 2009)

Why the hell did you add piss?


----------



## Mr Bomb (Nov 1, 2009)

Please dont ever piss in your plants again. Seriously.


----------



## HippieLady44 (Nov 25, 2009)

Q: "How Long Does It Take To Grow" (from seed to harvest).

A: 70 - 115 days, approximately, depending on the seed strain.


*SOME IMPORTANT TIPS*​
 This is a good site, but check out the following site for *excellent* step-by-step growing instructions: http://www.weedsthatplease.com/growindoors.htm

 The thing that most weed growers lack is PATIENCE! Skipping steps, trying to find shortcuts, or ignoring time-tested methods, will result in crap.

 Using metal to grow in is BAD because harmful elements in the metal will leach into the soil and your plant. Bad. Bad.

 Pee is bad for all of the reasons already posted. Buy a pre-mix soil that already contains all of the nutrients your plant will need ... then forget about it. No need to use anything but CLEAN water after that. 

 Water, by the way, matters. People usually water too often, not allowing the soil to COMPLETELY dry out. I water my plants every 3-5 days, depending on their size. I know it is time to water when the soil pulls from the sides of the container and is "crusty" on top. Also, I fill a huge glass container with water, and let it sit in my grow room. It is usable after 24 hours of sitting. The water is at perfect room temp. this way so as not to shock the plant.

 Inside gardening is MUCH easier than outside. You can control the "seasons" by use of your grow light. The TIMING for lighting is crucial. I use a timer, and during the vegetative stage, my lights are on from 4a until 9p. When we enter the flowering/budding stage, we want the plant to think it is Fall, so lights are only on for 12 hours, from 4a till 4p. IT MATTERS!

 SEXING your plants is also crucial. Remove all male plants and pitch them, just as soon as you can tell what sex the plant is. This results in seedless female plants (sensimilla) that you can then clone.


 Again, all of this takes PATIENCE. If you aint got it, don't try to grow your own!


----------



## Ilovethaksuh (Nov 25, 2009)

No one notices he said he pissed in his plants


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 26, 2009)

never heard of pissing in plants. Retarded...... Someone will top it sooner or later.....


----------



## plantz (Nov 26, 2009)

ok well you can just think growing weed is as easy as throwing some seeds in a corn can and they sprout magical huge buds in like 2 months. Give me a break thats so white trash brah. Its kind of insulting to be honest.. theres so much info on this site and you couldnt just look at 1/10 of the posts or information under the FAQ to see how cannabis even grows??? it grows in stages according to lighting schedules found in nature or reinacted indoors.im disgusted lmao


----------



## Pigmie1 (Nov 28, 2009)

Wait...did everyone completely miss the part about pissing on the plant? Is this a new technique i havnt heard about?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 28, 2009)

Pigmie1 said:


> Wait...did everyone completely miss the part about pissing on the plant? Is this a new technique i havnt heard about?


 ROFLAO Pissing on Plant. You Newbs


----------



## bruntyman (Jan 28, 2010)

wow u fuckers are dumb.. this thred is a joke... i mean it. a joke.. he said he put 15 white seeds.. he was fucking with all of u to get a reaction... it worked. everything rong u could do he did... but what made him say white seeds.. he knew that would be the last seed u would plant...lol


----------



## smok33 (Jan 29, 2010)

to tell the truth i have a white seed i planted and its growing just fine i germinated first because i know that the embryo is dry in white seeds you should actually try it, just make sure it is big and not easy as hell to brake!!! he/she prolly pissd in it bcuz sum1 told him it would help it. jeez this thread is 4ever old y do u guys even care wat he is doin its no better way to learn then from experience he ddnt evn put a post back mayb cuz it was a joke or bcuz every 1 was being a HUGE DICK about him taking a piss n it he dilute it. either way this forum is 4 helping and advice not going crazy bcuz of sumthing they did.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 29, 2010)

ROFLAO


----------



## stonergirl813 (Mar 12, 2010)

smokendro24 said:


> dont drow them together because the roots can get tangeld up and rip off trying to transplant it. This is what u need to really do. go to your local book store and buy a high times mag. read the whole thing.


 ya i agree with the guy above you cant throw them together and piss in it what u goin to smoke your piss germinate first with water no pee growen smoke is a hobby it takes time n loads of loven!!!!


----------



## madmax420 (Mar 18, 2010)

first of all you need to make sure you are starting with good seeds you want tiger stripe seeds brown to black with lighting bolt looking stripes. white seeds are undeveloped seeds they well not give you the female plant you want. you need to go to a grow shop and look at fox farm ready grow is already to go you dump soil plant. ph is 6.5 already. also you need to have a plan on nut's inless your no nut's man. also you really need better light hps or the sun. you can grow with clf bulbs but in the end when your done curing the quailty well be not what you thought. I would say look on line on how to grow weed anything that well teach you. I have grown for five years. inside and out. DON'T USE DIRT FROM OUT SIDE WEED DOES NOT GROW WELL EVEN IF IT'S SEEDLING. HIT ME UP [email protected]


----------



## madmax420 (Mar 18, 2010)

INSIDE APLANT CAN TAKE THREE MONTHS TO CLONE TO FINISH. IF YOU PLANT FROM SEED IT COULD TAKE 6 MONTHS TO VEG AND THEN THE OTHER TWO. i GET MY CLONED FROM A MEDICAL DESPENCERY SO OUT SIDE 6 MONTHES AND INSIDE I VEG FOR A MONTH AND FLOWER FOR TWO.


----------



## ToKeDAILY (Mar 19, 2010)

smokendro24 said:


> dont drow them together because the roots can get tangeld up and rip off trying to transplant it. This is what u need to really do. go to your local book store and buy a high times mag. read the whole thing.


 i agree. but did he really say he was pissing in the plants?


----------



## OhMyBudah (May 14, 2010)

Maybe your piss isnt healthy? lmfao and get a bigger area. theres no room for the roots to grow.


----------



## krowleey (May 14, 2010)

HiAzHeLL said:


> even if your piss is good in nitrogen it still has other poisons that the body CANNOT break down so why in the hell would you feed it to your plants?????
> 
> do you wanna smoke PISS grown plants?!?!?! fuckin gross,... i personally like my plants grown how they are suppose to be grown


while i agree with you that pissing in your pot is gross. but honestly we all use shit to feed the plants and smoke itm and its hard to get more gross than shit.


----------



## RED EYE 101 (May 14, 2010)

PUFF DADDY said:


> what I did was I got an empty can and I put like 15 white seeds I got some regular dirt from outside and I planted it then I put some water for the first 2 1/2 weeks then I started pissing in it well not pissing IN it but getting like a cup and mixing my piss with water and putting it in the plant..


why dont make a soil mix out of your own shit to, feeding your plants with piss is fucking savage why do it ? and you put 15 seeds in a 1 can i think smoking weed has killed many of your brain cells you should cherish the very few you have left


----------



## steepy (May 19, 2010)

i planted mine lyk last week and its luk 4 inches alreadyy


----------



## masterchiefer10 (Jun 14, 2010)

man he should just quit and give the seeds that he has left to someone who could put them to good use


----------



## kdoyle408 (Nov 19, 2010)

lol that is some funny shit 15 white seeds


----------



## Crystalcrazy (Nov 20, 2010)

What a waste of 15 seeds...


----------



## tyb23 (Jan 7, 2011)

i just planted my seed last night and i was just wonderin when it would be fully down? i know i gotta awhile i was jw


----------



## tyb23 (Jan 7, 2011)

i just planted my seed last night i was jw how long it would take? i know i got awhile i was jw


----------



## tyb23 (Jan 8, 2011)

smokendro24 said:


> if you planted your plants 2-3 weeks ago your plants r growen slow as hell. i planted my plants about 3 weeks ago and there about 6 inches tall.


How long does it take and is there any way to.speed it up?


----------



## Canibus7 (Feb 10, 2011)

itll take likee 3 years


----------



## SnakierGrizzly (Feb 10, 2011)

I cant believe you didnt read up on this before you tried it i planted mine a month ago and its already about a foot tall but i germinated mine, and if your going to use piss you need to dilute in water ten fold


----------



## SnakierGrizzly (Feb 10, 2011)

crystal crazy is right


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 10, 2011)

aha am i the only 1 who noticed hes pissing in his nutes.. Wait till he hears about using guano 


GrizzSpitter said:


> You must be growing the same strain as R. Kelly...


----------



## SnakierGrizzly (Feb 11, 2011)

hahahahahaha


RawBudzski said:


> aha am i the only 1 who noticed hes pissing in his nutes.. Wait till he hears about using guano


----------



## pr0j3ctmayh3m (Mar 22, 2011)

This is the most hilarious crap I've ever seen.


----------



## pr0j3ctmayh3m (Mar 22, 2011)

Number one. You don't EVER use urine... urine = ammonia = death. Rain water/ Creek water = good nutrients.


----------



## DaLeftHandMan (Mar 22, 2011)

PUFF DADDY said:


> what I did was I got an empty can and I put like 15 white seeds I got some regular dirt from outside and I planted it then I put some water for the first 2 1/2 weeks then I started pissing in it well not pissing IN it but getting like a cup and mixing my piss with water and putting it in the plant..


_is this a joke thread? i may be no expert, but the thot of adding liquid containing ammonia and urea makes me shudder. 15 seeds? for what reason? it only takes one..properly germinated..to get a sprout going. an empty corn can? wouldnt some form of metal particles be present in your soil? no good. rediculous kid. its obvious that you want to grow without any sense of responsibility or dilligence, while thats fine and to each his own. you wont be smokin anything but crab grass if this is all the effort your putting forth. _


----------



## Corbat420 (Mar 24, 2011)

Canibus7 said:


> itll take likee 3 years


more like 5, because thats how long this thread has been open


----------



## dorkothepothead80 (May 20, 2011)

i planted mine about 10 days ago and its only 2 1/2 inches tall is this good??


----------



## dorkothepothead80 (May 20, 2011)

would spring water be good??


----------



## tranquility666 (Jun 20, 2011)

im trying all this stuff so thanks. ill let you know how it goes. peace


----------



## rob97045 (Jun 20, 2011)

I germinated my seeds by putting it in a cup with distilled water and covering it and putting it in a dark place for 24-36 hours and it was ready for planting afterwards,


----------



## amrcngror (Jun 22, 2011)

i dont think this is true only took me 4 weeks to veg and my plants got up to 15 inches and thats from seed. their now n the 6th week of flower and lookin very nice and crystal-ly. i just thought that was funny "6 months to veg" lmao must be a noob.


madmax420 said:


> INSIDE APLANT CAN TAKE THREE MONTHS TO CLONE TO FINISH. IF YOU PLANT FROM SEED IT COULD TAKE 6 MONTHS TO VEG AND THEN THE OTHER TWO. i GET MY CLONED FROM A MEDICAL DESPENCERY SO OUT SIDE 6 MONTHES AND INSIDE I VEG FOR A MONTH AND FLOWER FOR TWO.


----------



## venom454ss (Jun 29, 2011)

I have the same problem, except for I followed all germinating steps, and in 3to 4 weeks my plant was as tall as my 2yo. daughter. which was 3ft. now week 5. It's 3.5' tall, and still no buds. what am I doing wrong?.... all the steps except for pissing on my seeds...I'm cool on that LOL!!!!


----------



## whileilaydying (Jun 29, 2011)

i have alot of nutrients that ive purchased that have both a. contained traces of ammonia, and b. were derived from urea. so i dont think his biggest problem was the piss. it was his lack of a brain! hahaha i mean does anyone see what im sayin?


----------



## mmmbeer (Jul 14, 2011)

lost my keys again


----------



## Poonslayer (Sep 28, 2011)

Am i the only one who realized this dude takes time to mix his piss in water


----------



## joey555 (Oct 29, 2011)

*yo this is the fucking FUNNIEST THREAD I'VE EVER READ!!!* * wow. these 3pix u see PUFF are the best growers known on the East-Coast. yessir! they are the one's who introduced a hybrid of Salvia Divinorum and Blue Himelaya= called SAPPHIRE SAVLIA. they grew it out of an OLD ENGLISH can- they cut the top off, THEY ALSO used all kinds of excrement...kept the temps high...BUT MADE FOR SOME nice smoke...so im told. hit me back if ur interested in the hybrid.*


----------



## nreadingfin3sts (Dec 6, 2011)

stupid question, do you need beans to grow or can i use some fresh seeds?


----------

